# powerdvd 7 no sound



## yinpong (Apr 21, 2007)

i got powerdvd 7 trial to see if it was worth upgrading to...

first i had a video problem which i fixed by re-installing my video driver.

now i've got no sound, which i haven't been able to fix by re-installing my sound driver.

re-installed powerdvd 7 with default settings, to be sure. still no sound.

*powerdvd 6 is ok and windows mediaplayer is ok* :up:

i searched cyberlink support faq but nothing found so far. no answer from tech support either. maybe cyberlink doesn't want me to upgrade? 

any ideas?

thanks.


----------



## yinpong (Apr 21, 2007)

i re-installed mobo audio driver also, but still no sound from powerdvd 7. i don't think i'll bother upgrading to this version, it's buggy and rubbish compared with previous versions.


----------

